# 3 Mile Bridge



## Neciee24 (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to take some friends fishing this weekend and I am trying to see if anyone has had any success on the 3 Mile Bridge lately. The few times I have been I didn't have any success. I had plans to go to Fort Pickens but with the holiday weekend coming up I didn't know how the crowd would be on the pier.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Since no one has replied, I will say - that 3MB should be as good a place as any this weekend - wouldn't try the beach or ft pickens with the Pensacola Sausage fest going on this weekend


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Since no one has replied, I will say - that 3MB should be as good a place as any this weekend - wouldn't try the beach or ft pickens with the Pensacola Sausage fest going on this weekend


 I agree I think there will be too many RODS at P beach this weekend..I'm sure they'd be happy to give you a few pointers tho lol..:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Neciee24 said:


> I want to take some friends fishing this weekend and I am trying to see if anyone has had any success on the 3 Mile Bridge lately. The few times I have been I didn't have any success. I had plans to go to Fort Pickens but with the holiday weekend coming up I didn't know how the crowd would be on the pier.



I fished from my sled at 3MB this weekend and caught nothing but cats....Never know unless ya go! At least we were catching.....:thumbsup:


----------

